# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Чем открыть файл *.vvf?

## probel01

Помогите! Принесли файлы с расширением .vvf. Это видео с камеры наблюдения. Надо его открыть, либо перекодировать в любой другой видеофайл. Чем?

----------


## GAMOTO

Это файл записи с камер наблюдения. Открывается с помощью Panda Viewer.

----------


## probel01

Спасибо, GAMOTO большое! Попробую найти!:yes:

----------

